# The Police are ........



## jamman

Sick to death of the cheap shots and insults some pond life on here respond with when the word Police or anyone in the job post on this forum.

Do I swear and mutter when I open a speeding letter yes of course I do but some of the vile and rude things that are said on here just shows what scum resides on these shores.

I'm a firm believer in karma so I hope your turbos go bang and your tips collapse over and over again nothing life threatening just inconvenience after inconvenience.

So from me a big thanks to the boys and girls in blue that have to put up with these lovely folk each and every day.


----------



## Pugwash69

A good friend of mine is a copper. He slags the management off all the time, hence why he has no reference to his job on facebook.


----------



## Callum-TT

Lol I agree.

As I have some good friends and a sister in law (pun not intended) who are coppers I have to agree.

Sadly some think all the police are out to get them, like its the coppers fault they were speeding, have blown lights, broke into a house, vandalised a car, beat their pet etc

Just shows the moral decline in mankind.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jamman

Callum-TT said:


> Just shows the moral decline in mankind.


Could not agree more Callum


----------



## Skeee

Not so sure I'd wholeheartedly agree! Although I certainly would not go as far as agreeing with the likes of the 4-Skins/UK Subs song!

Just like binmen they have a crap _(no pun intended)_ job to do that I wouldn't relish.

But if they didn't do the job, the $%!t would really pile up!


----------



## j8keith

Life without the gentlemen & ladies of the law keeping an eye on us all would be quite frightening.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I think the police men and women of today have a thankless job and are having there ability to do it made harder a and harder by more and more stupid human rights laws 
Where the other half lives there is a problem with scumbags on trials bikes racing about the bikes are not road legal have no tax or test half of them are to young to ride a bike they race around at 50+ MPH yet when you contact the police they are not able to give chase even when they see them as they might crash and hurt themselves the grass roots police are just as wound up about it as we are


----------



## John-H

We sorted out the petrol powered toy problem near me. Worst example was a baby in nappies being transported in the scoop of a dumper truck down the footpath at high speed by its brother I presume. Maybe it was Darwinism or maybe it was the police that sorted it - I don't know but we don't get it now.

I digress...

We have laws in this country built up over centuries of hard fought campaigns and generally they are to do with justice and keeping order for the greater good. Remaining aspects of unfairness in stature or in its implementation will be repealed or modified in a democracy following the awareness of the majority and its voice at the ballot box. So with increasing communication and understanding of the issues our laws should improve, so should our police force as public servants and so should the understanding of our population of what's right and wrong and best for us as a whole. Sadly there seems to be some lag in the system.

I'm sure it will be corrected in time as an ongoing process of civilisation if enough people speak out


----------



## Pugwash69

I really have no problem with the police here. Even when they did the drugs bust they were good natured about it. The last time they even agreed to handcuff my step-son and pose for photos. 8) Maybe if they all interacted with the local community a bit more they'd get more support.


----------



## Skeee

Pugwash69 said:


> . . . . . . . Even when they did the drugs bust . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Gazzer

Well done James!!!! Couldn't agree more


----------



## Pugwash69

Skee, I still have the search warrant they handed me, section 23. They looked in every room of the house and around the property, which amused us when our GSD out the back went nuts and they skipped my office hastily.

It turns out they'd had a tip-off about skunk.


----------



## JNmercury00

Wtf is this thread about?


----------



## Fab 4 TT

Crushed sea salt and black pepper crisps.


----------



## JNmercury00

Fab 4 TT said:


> Crushed sea salt and black pepper crisps.


Might aswell be!!


----------



## Chris Woods

JNmercury00 said:


> Wtf is this thread about?


That's what I was thinking


----------



## jamman

It's a response to the abuse that a couple of scuzzers on here were throwing at Mark Davies


----------



## Tangerine Knight

to be honest james you pmd me when i bit one day as i was getting fed up with it all

i worked on the principle that i went to work and put up with all the grief there , and when i came home and came on here that was my quality time

instead i was refered to as a pig,filth and a few other names

because of this i decided to call it a day for a while and after various pms off people and a phone call off gazzer decided to show my face again

there are still a couple police officers that have still not been back on the forum [i am in touch with them by other means]and will not return

it is not us being soft, we are quiet thick skinned we have to be, but when you are getting grief off people you do not know and on the forum for no reason other than being in the job then it takes the shine off being here


----------



## YELLOW_TT

blackpoolfc said:


> to be honest james you pmd me when i bit one day as i was getting fed up with it all
> 
> i worked on the principle that i went to work and put up with all the grief there , and when i came home and came on here that was my quality time
> 
> instead i was refered to as a pig,filth and a few other names
> 
> because of this i decided to call it a day for a while and after various pms off people and a phone call off gazzer decided to show my face again
> 
> there are still a couple police officers that have still not been back on the forum [i am in touch with them by other means]and will not return
> 
> it is not us being soft, we are quiet thick skinned we have to be, but when you are getting grief off people you do not know and on the forum for no reason other than being in the job then it takes the shine off being here


glad you came back I would like to see what all the police bashes would do with out the boys in blue to uphold the law


----------



## jamman

Pleased that you came back mate


----------



## Tangerine Knight

i know mate and to be honest it was you and a couple of others that made me realise that the vast majority were good people but the odd one spoilt it

but is that not a reflection in society itself a few bad apples

anyway im back and getting involved with the good bunch that are the northwest crew

even though i now own a mk2 ,it is the right colour red and has that v6 purr


----------



## YELLOW_TT

blackpoolfc said:


> i know mate and to be honest it was you and a couple of others that made me realise that the vast majority were good people but the odd one spoilt it
> 
> but is that not a reflection in society itself a few bad apples
> 
> anyway im back and getting involved with the good bunch that are the northwest crew
> 
> even though i now own a mk2 ,it is the right colour red and has that v6 purr


Sorry being a police officer I can forgive but buying a mk2 not a chance :wink: :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight

YELLOW_TT said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> 
> i know mate and to be honest it was you and a couple of others that made me realise that the vast majority were good people but the odd one spoilt it
> 
> but is that not a reflection in society itself a few bad apples
> 
> anyway im back and getting involved with the good bunch that are the northwest crew
> 
> even though i now own a mk2 ,it is the right colour red and has that v6 purr
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry being a police officer I can forgive but buying a mk2 not a chance :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

the stick i have had is unreal but in all fairness i kept the mk1 as well they sit side by side in the garage

if the could have a baby would that make it a mk3 ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

blackpoolfc said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> 
> i know mate and to be honest it was you and a couple of others that made me realise that the vast majority were good people but the odd one spoilt it
> 
> but is that not a reflection in society itself a few bad apples
> 
> anyway im back and getting involved with the good bunch that are the northwest crew
> 
> even though i now own a mk2 ,it is the right colour red and has that v6 purr
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry being a police officer I can forgive but buying a mk2 not a chance :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the stick i have had is unreal but in all fairness i kept the mk1 as well they sit side by side in the garage
> 
> if the could have a baby would that make it a mk3 ?
Click to expand...

In that case you are forgiven  I do like the mk2 but could never sell my mk1s


----------



## Gazzer

blackpoolfc said:


> to be honest james you pmd me when i bit one day as i was getting fed up with it all
> 
> i worked on the principle that i went to work and put up with all the grief there , and when i came home and came on here that was my quality time
> 
> instead i was refered to as a pig,filth and a few other names
> 
> because of this i decided to call it a day for a while and after various pms off people and a phone call off gazzer decided to show my face again
> 
> there are still a couple police officers that have still not been back on the forum [i am in touch with them by other means]and will not return
> 
> it is not us being soft, we are quiet thick skinned we have to be, but when you are getting grief off people you do not know and on the forum for no reason other than being in the job then it takes the shine off being here


Ya still a flat foot to me m8, and glad our chats not only help me but you bud. And we have had some darn good chats that I thoroughly enjoy the call when it's been a bad day and give me sound advice and a smile again......so glad you are back m8ee


----------



## Skeee

YELLOW_TT said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . . . In that case you are forgiven  . . . . . . . . . . . . .


For being plod perhaps, but not for being a.....

Norvern


----------



## roddy

its all very well to call them heroes and our boys in blue etc,, but many people dont see them as that,, many people have long memories and remember them rampaging ( on voluntry doublepay overtime ) throo their gardens and streets in pursuit of striking miners, or lying and falsifying reports to cover their own backs at Hillsborurgh, or various memories of having doors kicked down because someone has a little bit of pot in a back room, or for being harrased on the road late at night because they have long hair or an old car,,, etc etc etc,,, some people dont forget easy


----------



## John-H

If you tar everyone with the same brush because of a minority and think that's justified comment does that mean we should all dislike the human race because some are murderers, thieves and rapists etc. I don't think most people are like that and most police are not like you portray. If you come across a murderer, thief or rapist, who would you seek help from?


----------



## roddy

no John , what i hoped was to show why some people have a dislike and distrust of the police,, it seems sometimes on here that that is not understood.


----------



## chrisevo

not worth it in the end


----------



## Skeee

roddy said:


> Its all very well to call them heroes, and our boys in blue etc, but many people don't see them as that. Many people have long memories and remember them rampaging (on voluntary double pay overtime) through their gardens and streets in pursuit of striking miners, or lying and falsifying reports to cover their own backs at Hillsborough, or various memories of having doors kicked down because someone has a little bit of pot in a back room, or for being harassed on the road late at night because they have long hair or an old car, etc. Some people don't forget easy.


 Not so!

I've been stopped a couple of times late at night in an old, and not so old, car (no long hair though) and after answering a few questions I was allowed to proceed without any harassment. 

Even after I was stopped when going round a corner on two wheels at three in the morning! :lol:


----------



## roddy

as you agree,, some people dont forget...


----------



## Skeee

roddy said:


> As you agree,, some people don't forget...


 I didn't agree!

I do remember watching concrete blocks being thrown through a bus window full of miners so poor they couldn't afford to join the strike! I'll never forget that!


----------



## roddy

of course there were scabs, unfortunatly there are always a small number . ufortunate people, not only did they loose their dignity , their standing in the local comunity but the poor fools also lost their jobs in the end as well [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## NoMark

roddy said:


> of course there were scabs, unfortunatly there are always a small number . ufortunate people, not only did they loose their dignity , their standing in the local comunity but the poor fools also lost their jobs in the end as well [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Roddy, isn't this a case of the exception proving the rule?

Some miners were scabs/strike breakers, which upset the striking majority.

It's the same in all walks of life, the bad apples spoil it for the rest of the normal, honest, law abiding people. Same goes for the police, there will always be one or two bad apples but you have to look at it with some perspective and understand that the majority of them are good people trying to uphold the laws of the land, often with one hand tied behind their backs.

Allow me to tell you a little story which is personal to me.

My mother, who is 87, lives next door to a drug dealer. One day, a couple of years ago, one of his "clients" knocked on my mother's door after calling for her fix and finding him out. She asked my mother if she could use her phone to make an emergency call. My mother, being the kind, unsuspecting person that she is, allowed this "person" (I use the term very loosely) to use her phone. Said "person" then asked my mother for a drink of water. Thinking that all people were as honest as her, my mother obliged and left the living room to get this woman a drink. You can all see what's coming can't you? When my mother came back into the living room with the glass of water, the girl had disappeared, along with my mother's purse!

This incident caused my mum a great deal of trauma, she was unable to stay at home alone for many weeks after, she had to go to stay with my brother until she felt well enough to return home. You read about this sort of thing happening everyday, people like my mother have been known to die from shocks like that, thank heaven that didn't happen in this case.

Some days later my brother, who was, at the time, a quantity surveyor working for the local council, was at my mothers house tending the garden. Like the rest of the family, he was stewing over what had happened and so he decided to "have it out" with the drug dealing scumbag living next door. My brother went and knocked on the guys door, when the guy answered my brother calmly told him he was going to get him evicted for what had happened to my mother. Now, unfortunately, my brother was holding a pair of secateurs when he confronted the guy, remember he had been tending the garden. They had an argument, not physical in any way, and the guy slammed the door in my brothers face.

Next thing you know there are two police cars and 4 or 5 bobbies in the street with sirens wailing and lights flashing. The guy had called the police and told them he had been attacked by a neighbour wielding and axe!

They arrested my brother, in spite of his protestations and took him to the police station.

A member of the family contacted the CID officer who had dealt with my mums case when she had been robbed. Once this officer knew what had happened he very quickly got my brother released without charge and came to confront the drug dealer. Of course the drug dealer wouldn't answer the door to the CID officer, in spite of the fact that he had been seen at his window (upstairs flat) so the copper knew he was home. Well that copper nearly kicked the door off its hinges whilst telling him, in no uncertain terms, that it was in his best interests to come to the door, which he duly did.

The CID officer went into the flat and explained that it would be better if the guy dropped the trumped up charges against my brother, which he did.

So, as you can see, not all Police are bad eggs, in fact just the opposite IMHO.


----------



## roddy

No mark,, of course, and i sympathise with your mother,, sure there are some horrible people around, and i have no time for the smack dealer or his customers,,, what i was hoping to do was point out why some people have no respect and even dislike for the police,,let me tell you a wee story that happened to me today,,, while driving around sorting various bits for my Brembo BBK i passed an old Merc parked down a rural side road , jusy off the main road, man and woman beside it,, passed by again 10 mins later and stopped to ask if i can help , turns out hey had broken a spring and were waiting for breakdown so i moved on,, maybe 2 hours later i passed again and they still there,, one person standing in road on the phone so i stops again to offer any help,, but e thing geting " dealt " with , as i was sitting there a police traffic car cruise past on the main road, both occupants gave us a look,, so i thinks,, maybe they will turn around and see if they can help,, but no, no help,,,,,, incidentlly the car was still there a further 2 hours later when i left,, tho no people,, ok i know the cops are not breakdown recovery but i would have thot they could have offered some help,, actually i thot they might have thot it was an accident,, actually prob did and couldnt be bothered getting involved,, too near tea time . :lol:


----------



## jamman

Are you for real Roddy really ? :lol: :lol:

If they were blocking the road they would stop otherwise what business is it of theirs :lol: they are a police force not roadside breakdown assistance. :lol:

Just imagine they could help that couple then you could drive past and shout "why aren't you out there catching criminals"

Really is to funny, some people just don't think.

Made me chuckle before a nights work


----------



## Mark Davies

Roddy, that story is just so typical. It's your evidence for why people have a dim attitude for the police yet within your own comment you make the absolutely salient point 'the police are not a breakdown service'. So essentially we are rubbish for not doing something that we all accept actually isn't our job.

It's exactly the same as those who have complained on here because the police could not help them with what were essentially civil disputes. We get the old chestnut, "The police weren't interested" - when actually the truth of the matter was most certainly that they were told by the police their problem was something the police couldn't actually help them with. No doubt the police did give them helpful advice about where they could go - just as I did when people complained about their 'frauds' here. You will remember that I told certain individuals who were complaining that 'the police weren't interested' that what they had was actually a civil matter and that they needed to go to the small claims court to get their money back. Instead of listening they spent months whining about the useless police before, eventually, months later, they finally did what was suggested and went to a small claims court and low and behold got their money back! Well, wouldn't it have been so much easier if they'd just done it when the cops suggested it in the first place.

The issue is simple. The public seem to think the police are there to do absolutely *everything *for them. And so when they call us and we tell them we can't help them we're rubbish. Or, for instance, if we drive past something that really isn't what the taxpayer wants us to be doing. Essentially you decide to call a plumber to fix an electrical fault and apparently it's the plumber's fault when he can't do it for you!

What would you expect those police officers to do? They're not trained mechanics so they couldn't have fixed the car for them. I'm pretty sure they weren't driving a police liveried tow-truck so I doubt they could have towed them home. They can't start offering people lifts because then they're not in a position to respond to emergencies (which actually _is_ the job the taxpayer asks them to do) so other than delaying their response to an emergency by stopping and offering a bit of sympathy just what exactly is it they are supposed to have done?

Nothing they could have done, it seems. But even so according to you because of that we're all a load of rubbish and deserve to be hated. Quality.


----------



## roddy

sorry mark,, i dont know why but you have totally twisted my post round to suit some other argument you have,,, Spandy would be proud of you !!!,,, as i said they are not neither expected to be , a breakdowm service,, i do wonder how you can assume that they knew it was a breakdown when to me it looked a lot more like an accident / incident,, as i said and you choose to totally ignore that to suit your argument,,,,,,,, i have never said that the police are ( not all ) a bunch of rubbish and deserved to be hated,, in my post yesterday i tried to explain why some people do tho..


----------



## Mark Davies

I don't think I've twisted anything. You told a story complaining about the police not helping in a situation when in fact they *couldn't* have helped. It wasn't an accident and perhaps they were able to assess as much as they drove by. A complete lack of body damage to the cars may have been a clue, perhaps? And if it was an accident and they needed the police they can always call for assistance and wait in the queue with everyone else. Of course it never occured to you that the cops might have been on their way to help someone else!

That was the example _you_ proffered to explain why people don't like the police - so presumably thought the example justified the attitude, otherwise what exactly was the point? I'm just trying to point out the absurdity of it and how completely unreasonable it is. It seems to me having had that point made you're just trying to back-pedal a bit.


----------



## roddy

certainly not,, read the post for what is in it , not for what you want to take from it for your purposes, if i had any complaint about the police today it was,, AS I EXPLAINED , that the situation looked more like an accident than an a breakdown and that i would have expected them to attend as such. so dont be missrepresenting my post,, refer instead to my post last night if you wish,, enen that , if you read carefully [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman

I'm with Mark on this he hasn't twisted anything Roddy your posted is (I'm sorry) laughable and the worrying thing is that you think you are making a valid point :roll:


----------



## roddy

it is not a valid point that a traffic car will drive by an apparent accident / incident ?... ok maybe you have a different expectation of the polce , and diff sense of humour...


----------



## kazinak

I have nothing against police too :lol: Always makes me smile when i watch this video


----------



## prop135

roddy said:


> certainly not,, read the post for what is in it , not for what you want to take from it for your purposes, if i had any complaint about the police today it was,, AS I EXPLAINED , that the situation looked more like an accident than an a breakdown and that i would have expected them to attend as such. so dont be missrepresenting my post,, refer instead to my post last night if you wish,, enen that , if you read carefully [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Roddy I am not a copper but have some knowledge of how the police work. I am sure one of the serving officers will put me right if I get this wrong but my understanding is that they will respond if called AND there is no other priority tasking. If they are passing and it is obvious that noone is injured then its a civil matter snd there is nothing they can do. It maybe that the passing officers were already tasked to a job and couldn't stop.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jamman

kazinak said:


> I have nothing against police too :lol: Always makes me smile when i watch this video


I know that car :lol:


----------



## kazinak

Me too :lol: But it was worth it and i have got time to train for london to brighton bike ride :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy

prop135 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> certainly not,, read the post for what is in it , not for what you want to take from it for your purposes, if i had any complaint about the police today it was,, AS I EXPLAINED , that the situation looked more like an accident than an a breakdown and that i would have expected them to attend as such. so dont be missrepresenting my post,, refer instead to my post last night if you wish,, enen that , if you read carefully [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Roddy I am not a copper but have some knowledge of how the police work. I am sure one of the serving officers will put me right if I get this wrong but my understanding is that they will respond if called AND there is no other priority tasking. If they are passing and it is obvious that noone is injured then its a civil matter snd there is nothing they can do. It maybe that the passing officers were already tasked to a job and couldn't stop.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

ok , so they only have to attend if officially requested to do so,,ok i find that a bit strange but i can accept it, but they were in a line of traffic doing about 30 mph showing no sign urgency...


----------



## prop135

roddy said:


> prop135 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> certainly not,, read the post for what is in it , not for what you want to take from it for your purposes, if i had any complaint about the police today it was,, AS I EXPLAINED , that the situation looked more like an accident than an a breakdown and that i would have expected them to attend as such. so dont be missrepresenting my post,, refer instead to my post last night if you wish,, enen that , if you read carefully [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Roddy I am not a copper but have some knowledge of how the police work. I am sure one of the serving officers will put me right if I get this wrong but my understanding is that they will respond if called AND there is no other priority tasking. If they are passing and it is obvious that noone is injured then its a civil matter snd there is nothing they can do. It maybe that the passing officers were already tasked to a job and couldn't stop.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok , so they only have to attend if officially requested to do so,,ok i find that a bit strange but i can accept it, but they were in a line of traffic doing about 30 mph showing no sign urgency...
Click to expand...

Or they spot an incident that requires them to respond. Not all jobs require the use of blues and twos. The majority of tasks are I believe non emergency. Witness statement taking. Responding to reports of burglary, assaults where the accused have left the scene, searches, hare coursing. Hi visability presence in high crime areas. In fact anything the Police and Crime Commisioner decides is a force priority. It could also just be that they were end of shift after 4 hours overtime and due back to work in 6 hours, spotted that noone was injured and decided to leave it well alone. There are loads of more likely reasons than just ignoring you.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## roddy

ok, so they ( the police ) only have to attend to an incident which they have officially been requested to do so,, i dont think so,, also as usual , hundreds of hypothetical reasons not to attend, none of which i believe and , conveniently , is impossible to dissprove,, however one thing i can be sure of is that they could not make a judgment on whether someone was injured or not in the two seconds in which they saw us,,, however, it seems , despite some dissbelievers ( no names :wink: ) that my post has been twisted round to be acusing me of something that i did not do , so i am out of it,, unless someone wants to comment on my post from last nigh,, which i doubt can be twisted or misconstrued..


----------



## prop135

roddy said:


> ok, so they ( the police ) only have to attend to an incident which they have officially been requested to do so,, i dont think so,, also as usual , hundreds of hypothetical reasons not to attend, none of which i believe and , conveniently , is impossible to dissprove,, however one thing i can be sure of is that they could not make a judgment on whether someone was injured or not in the two seconds in which they saw us,,, however, it seems , despite some dissbelievers ( no names :wink: ) that my post has been twisted round to be acusing me of something that i did not do , so i am out of it,, unless someone wants to comment on my post from last nigh,, which i doubt can be twisted or misconstrued..


They could, of course, just be dicks. In my experience its generally the person being a dick that makes them a dick rather than the job they do. I know a couple of coppers who are complete dicks BUT they were dicks 20 years ago, a long time before they joined the police.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> ok, so they ( the police ) only have to attend to an incident which they have officially been requested to do so,, i dont think so,, also as usual , hundreds of hypothetical reasons not to attend, none of which i believe and , conveniently , is impossible to dissprove,, however one thing i can be sure of is that they could not make a judgment on whether someone was injured or not in the two seconds in which they saw us,,, however, it seems , despite some dissbelievers ( no names :wink: ) that my post has been twisted round to be acusing me of something that i did not do , so i am out of it,, unless someone wants to comment on my post from last nigh,, which i doubt can be twisted or misconstrued..


To avoid all those hypothetical reasons, why not switch it round... Tell us why you think they _should have_ stopped.


----------



## jamman

So everytime the Police see a car parked up on the side of the road or on hazards they should stop to see if anyone is injured get a grip Roddy FFS think about it.


----------



## roddy

ok,,okokokokokokokkok,,  maybe i should not have expected them to stop,, but i think they should have  ,,,,,, i stopped 8)


----------



## jamman

roddy said:


> ok,,okokokokokokokkok,,  maybe i should not have expected them to stop,, but i think they should have  ,,,,,, i stopped 8)


That's fair enough and I salute you for it mate.

I often do the same but only ever if the driver is female which shows a real problem/deficit in my character :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy

no comment !!


----------



## jamman

roddy said:


> no comment !!


I do help little ol' ladies across the road though :wink:


----------



## Tangerine Knight

did the people who had broken down make any attempt to attract the police officers attention [sorry if you mentioned they did]
if they had then im sure the officers would have stopped
i have stopped on many occasions to broken down cars and spoken to the occupants of the vehicle,if they have been waiting a while then i have chased up recovery via the police control room,but saying that breakdown responce all guarantee a 1 hour call out
the second point i wish to make is about the miners,if you do your maths all the police officers who policed the miners dispute are now all retired,i do not know one serving police officer who was in the miners strike,there were plenty in the job when i joined but they were all old farts when i was sprog and i was 25 
its a bit like saying the bow street runners had my great grandad off for not wearing a tie on a sunday thus contavening some old vacrancy act offence, hence i dont like the police 
finally on my shift there were 3 police officers who were all ex miners [who had been on strike] they didnt seem to be anti police and hold a grudge


----------



## roddy

no attempt was made to attract the police,, understandable as i think only i saw them , briefly,, that was all that i thot would happen, to chase up the breakdown since the people had been waiting for near on 2 hours by then,, not as some have twisted into comments about breakdown panda cars...
3rd et all, of course many of the then serving officers have taken early retirment and now live on a nice pension and / or nice sinicures in security work etc, while many of the miners do not have that liberty and have had to take on other long term employment, some even joining the police, maybe even still working years after the police men have retired,,, but that does not detract from the fact that many of the people from those comunities, whats left of them, still have long held resentments.


----------



## Gazzer

OMG Roddy.....in your mind expectations of what YOU think the police should do and what the law or normal expectations is sooooo far removed it is unbelievable tbh. Can I ask you......what century this is and if you have suffered any head injury of late? If not i suggest you leave sniffing lighter gas or smoking some illegal leaves for a while and catch up humanity once again lol.


----------



## roddy

Gazzer said:


> OMG Roddy.....in your mind expectations of what YOU think the police should do and what the law or normal expectations is sooooo far removed it is unbelievable tbh. Can I ask you......what century this is and if you have suffered any head injury of late? If not i suggest you leave sniffing lighter gas or smoking some illegal leaves for a while and catch up humanity once again lol.


no leaves , no lighter fuel,, but my expectations and standards remain high .. :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy

but hold on,, my expectations were only what the serving ( sorry if retired ) policeman " blackpool " said that he had done,, so not just my standards are high,, consider Gazz, it may be 21st cent but no need to let your standard fall :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

Rodders you jump from one viewpoint to another and give both good and bad points....mostly backtracking on what u have already sair or proposed that the police have to or not have to in Rodders world


----------



## roddy

aye, but no but m8,,, i cant always be right,,,


----------



## Tangerine Knight

the nice pension you are on about was %11 of our monthly pay it has now risen to %15 ,how much a month do you pay towards yours?
you really do not know what you are talking about where the pensions are concerned ,no body retires early the maximum age you could work to was 55 , then you had to go, that was set out in the police regs which are part of the police act, which is an act of parliament passed by both the houses of parliament 
really dont talk to me about pensions,because it does get under my skin,my pension contributions each month were more than my mortgage payments 
do your homework then comment
i think / i believe reading some of your other comments on other threads you are anti police and will go out of your way to argue black is white.i have met your type before many times 
you are not constructive in your arguments and really do not know what you are talking about


----------



## roddy

i dont know, nor wish to know the details of your pensions, but i do know that i regularly come upon apparently young retired policemen who are now doing other jobs in security saftey transport etc, a privelage not shared by many other profesions... you have never met me and know nothing about me, it alarms me, tho does not surprise me, that a policeman should / could be so judgmental..you really should not take an objective view point as being anti police..


----------



## Tangerine Knight

so if you dont know nor wish to know about the pensions then why mention it if your not interested 
we are not the only occupation that can retire at a younger age than most there are a few more 
as far as me saying i should not judge you, and you expected nothing less , then i suggest you look at yourself and some of the comments you have made not only on this topic but others ,i have not judged you i have formed an opinion on your actions and words


----------



## jamman

Roddy is a little bit like the wind

Ie Changes direction all the time


----------



## roddy

jamman said:


> Roddy is a little bit like the wind
> 
> Ie Changes direction all the time


that is not true !!!


----------



## Gazzer

roddy said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roddy is a little bit like the wind
> 
> Ie Changes direction all the time
> 
> 
> 
> that is not true !!!
Click to expand...

Tis so lol


----------



## John-H

You twist and turn like a twisty turney thing and you can call me Susan if it isn't so :lol:


----------



## Jamie3184

While i don't agree with somethings the police do i would definately want them to come to my aid if i was in a bit of bother. I have been pulled over a few times in my driving life and i have had both good experiences and bad experiences. However if i judged every police officer i saw/met on the bad experiences i had then that would be unfair. The police force is like any other job, your going to get a % that are absolute t#@ts. I'm pretty sure that you could all think of someone that you work with or is in your company that you think is an idiot.

They also have a job to do and no mater what they think personally they have to get on and do what is needed. I know there is a certain amount of discretion, or there used to be, but if a law has been broken then not much can be done about it. I know i for one couldn't do the job they do. My cousin is a serving police officer and some of the things she and her friends have had to do i would not fancy doing! One of her friends attended a burglary in progress only to end up with a hammer across the head.


----------



## roddy

John-H said:


> You twist and turn like a twisty turney thing and you can call me Susan if it isn't so :lol:


OK Susan,, but it aint true, [smiley=bigcry.gif] 'onest ma lud,, ave been framed !! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## brian1978

I've a feeling this thread was started after I made a silly but ultimately non serious comment about a whiplash claim.

I had pc shiney buttons AKA Mark Davis all over me like a rash, telling me to "wait for that chap on the door" quoting laws and maximum punishments of "10 years in jail " to me, this was some misguided attempt to make me realise I'd been a silly boy, intimidate me and plead forgiveness from the law for a silly but innocent comment. now I'm sure Mark has a difficult job, as do all police but the way he went on, in my opinion was out of order.

Now do I resent police? No I don't, do I feel bitter about how I was recently treated by 2 lying parasite scumbag officers? Yes I do! Now I'm sure most police are decent hard working servants of the community, but the 2 that tried and failed ( £580 lawyers fees to fight and win the charge) to do me with no insurance can rot in hell.

Was stoped outside my shop in my car, normal sdp insurance. They charged me with having no insurance as my policy didn't cover business use, my van has this, I had 12 duck eggs in the passenger seat of my car, they said I was transporting stock with no business insurance.

So do I respect these particular officers? Well I hope their next one is a hedgehog, when mark Davis come on all judge dread I got upset,

do you blame me?


----------



## jamman

brian1978 said:


> I've a feeling this thread was started after I made a silly but ultimately non serious comment about a whiplash claim.
> 
> I had pc shiney buttons AKA Mark Davis all over me like a rash, telling me to "wait for that chap on the door" quoting laws and maximum punishments of "10 years in jail " to me, this was some misguided attempt to make me realise I'd been a silly boy, intimidate me and plead forgiveness from the law for a silly but innocent comment. now I'm sure Mark has a difficult job, as do all police but the way he went on, in my opinion was out of order.
> 
> Now do I resent police? No I don't, do I feel bitter about how I was recently treated by 2 lying parasite scumbag officers? Yes I do! Now I'm sure most police are decent hard working servants of the community, but the 2 that tried and failed ( £580 lawyers fees to fight and win the charge) to do me with no insurance can rot in hell.
> 
> Was stoped outside my shop in my car, normal sdp insurance. They charged me with having no insurance as my policy didn't cover business use, my van has this, I had 12 duck eggs in the passenger seat of my car, they said I was transporting stock with no business insurance.
> 
> So do I respect these particular officers? Well I hope their next one is a hedgehog, when mark Davis come on all judge dread I got upset,
> 
> do you blame me?


 £580 or £800 which is it, otherwise people might think you are making things up, poor show.



brian1978 said:


> I'm not long past a legal fight with 2 utter scumbag cops who attempted to charge me with driving with no insurance. I was leaving my shop in my car, I was pulled for parking in a bus stop, which is fine I paid the parking fine. One of my products I sell is eggs. I was taking 2 dozen eggs home for myself and my gran from about 500 that I had in stock, they tried to argue I was transporting shop stock and my insurance on my car didn't cover business use.
> 
> Cost me nearly £800 in lawyers fees to clear my name, the PF chucked the case out at the first argument of the charge.


Yes you are one of the members I'm commenting on but not the only one that shows no respect to our Police doing a bloody difficult job.

I see you've added parasite in this time as well is there that much hate inside you ?

Don't think for one minute this is personal because as my help towards your car problems/questions should show it isn't this thread is purely a simply a little moan that it seems totally acceptable by some to treat the Police with a total lack of even basic good manners or respect.


----------



## Shug750S

great, think what it would be like without them.

Never had any problems, and always found the one's I've dealt with perfectly pleasant guys.

One funny one - Got stopped a few years back us before Xmas on way home from work on a Friday evening around 19:00. Traffic officer had stopped me because I'd gone around the roundabout and signalled correctly on way round and as leaving, plus had then driven for about a mile at exactly 29 mph (in a 30)
Apparently this looked like I'd had a couple of pints and was being very careful.
I told him that I'd spotted his 5 series with big lights on the roof and reflective bits all over it behind me, and knew it was a 30 zone so was driving below 30 to avoid getting pulled.
No issues and despite my request to try a breathalyser, as had never used one, and not having any booze for a few days, he advised all was fine and congratulated me on my driving, made the comment 'no one does 30 on ths stretch, shook hands and we both went on our way.

Mrs was out at her firms Xmas do the same day, so just after midnight I get the call to pick her up. Getting near town one way system is busy due to cops setting up a check and pulling cars over, as I go through the cones, lower window as looked like cops were saying hi to drivers to see if any 'iffy' smells etc, and it's same cop... Quick 'oh no, not you again' from both of us and he waved me straight through with a grin.

As others above, treat people how you want to be treated and all's okay.


----------



## John-H

Brian1978, I don't understand. How can you be charged with "driving without insurance" when you had insurance covering the car for private use. Surely if you'd had an accident and broken the eggs your insurance company would have found it difficult to refuse cover outside of normal business hours on the strength of a dozen eggs being in your car? They might have refused to cover your eggs though.


----------



## brian1978

John-H said:


> Brian1978, I don't understand. How can you be charged with "driving without insurance" when you had insurance covering the car for private use. Surely if you'd had an accident and broken the eggs your insurance company would have found it difficult to refuse cover outside of normal business hours on the strength of a dozen eggs being in your car? They might have refused to cover your eggs though.


They said I was "transporting shop stock without suitable third party cover" ie i was conducting business. Now if I had 200 eggs in the boot I could see his point, the procurator said their was no case to answer and chucked it out, I still had to pay a lawyer to write to them etc..... it was a pointless and stressful experience as in 15 years of driving I've not even had a speeding fine so the prospect of 6 points was a little worrying.

If I still have the PF report I can link it for you to read if you don't believe me, at EVERY stage of the process every policeman bar 1 who was supportive and helpful told me that their is "no defence for driving without insurance" basically said you are screwed.

It was a blatant attempt to charge me for something I didn't d, and yes it's left a rather bitter taste in my mouth regarding them. I know they do a job I know we need them, but harassing an innocent shopkeeper isn't the way to go about it.

The reason I think he took this approach was I had left the car running as I had just jump started it. I parked in the bus stop and ran into grab by breakfast, I came out to him giving me a ticket for parking illegally. Fair nuff. He then started lecturing me in a condescending fashion about leaving a vehicle unattended, it was 15 feet from the shop, I told him it's my choice my risk and to mind his business and do one. Yea I shouldn't but he was being rude. He then did the pnc check on the car and started the whole you are doing business with no adequate 3rd party cover etc......


----------



## brian1978

I know people will think I'm making this up, police can be helpful essential hard working members of society, however......

They can also be conniving twisted heartless scum, as was the case of this particular one. From harassing a shopkeeper just wanting home after a hard day, to fabricating evidence to put blame on innocent football fans after a disaster you get bad ones as well as good ones, I pray the bad ones are the minority.










I LIVE in Kilmarnock, where was I transporting them to, my fridge? I said a dozen was more, I think it was about a tray of them, 20eggs.










Charged with no insurance, I can also link my sdp + commuting policy if I can find it.










Jumped up charge laughed out the procurator fiscals front door!

Oh and a lawyers bill for about £400+vat. Thanks pc shiney buttons! :x


----------



## roddy

i am tempted to suspect the same two cops who charged you may be the same two who are on here tring their best to falsify statements and distort facts in their attemps to acuse me of something i have never done,,,, it is a shame that some cannot take objective comment as anything other than hatred of police in general. perhaps tyhis paranoia comed from experiences on the street, i am glad my profesion does not cause me such paranoia..


----------



## simno44

Blimey.. I would have expected a darn site more aggro in here than appears to be present. I'm glad thats the case.

Some really touching comments.. but Im going to have to be vary careful not to bite at a few comments that have been thrown about never the less.

Something that I don't think anyone has really touched on yet is as follows, in relation to the actual title of this thread.. 
"The Police Are....." - instructed and sworn to do what is requested by superiors in order to protect and serve. 
*Superiors who are bound by a greater power. 
Dare I mutter the word government?

The police force of today is not the force of the 80s. But that is not to say it is any less ethical than it was.

I for one believe in what I do. As do the ever decreasing numbers of Regs beside me.. furthermore I have grown up from a young age in a hostile environment and not once has an officer before me acted in an inappropriate or untrustworthy manor towards myself or my family.

Im fond of Sgt commonly referred to as as "Gru" over the airways by those that dare, Who recently coined the phrase 
"We are but minions, we do as required.. And more"

The common miss conception of the "police" is that fellow working out on his own. With a work load as long as his leg facing the brunt of a public naivety that only grows with media focus and the type of brain rot that the daily mail spews out in a weekly basis.. the "street bobby" is often blamed for matters that are simply out of his hands. Which is remarkable seeing as though that said turn "street bobby" is fast becoming a thing of the past.

Many people forget or don't realise that the UK police force is looked up to by many country's as something to strive towards. And it IS one of the Great things about Britain.

Long may it continue.


----------



## rustyintegrale

I've been disappointed by some, amazed by some and have also wondered why some are in the job at all.

But I think anyone's opinion of the police will largely change for the better the first time they have to call on their services.


----------



## brian1978

Hilarious. Well at least most of them have a sense of humour.


----------



## simno44

rustyintegrale said:


> I've been disappointed by some, amazed by some and have also wondered why some are in the job at all.
> 
> But I think anyone's opinion of the police will largely change for the better the first time they have to call on their services.


2nd that.


----------



## jamman

Very true Rich.


----------



## Shug750S

Be fair, maybe in Scotland having eggs in your car is unusual, especially duck eggs.

Not a major problem down in London, never had an issue with eggs or any other foodstuff in the car

:?:


----------



## brian1978

Shug750S said:


> Be fair, maybe in Scotland having eggs in your car is unusual, especially duck eggs.
> 
> Not a major problem down in London, never had an issue with eggs or any other foodstuff in the car
> 
> :?:


Be fair? It's nothing to do with eggs, I take them home every week for myself, my gran and my mother. He charged me with no insurance and lied to try and uphold a stupid pointless charge, don't know why, I'd be out of a job if I couldn't drive I'd prob lose my home also. This man didn't know if I had zero points or 6, if I had 6 I'd have been banned. My life ment nothing to him, scumbag of a human being, don't know how he can sleep at night to be honest.


----------



## jamman

Brian you need to get out a bit more, find a carpenters and get that chip off your shoulder because you are coming over very bitter and twisted.


----------



## brian1978

jamman said:


> Brian you need to get out a bit more, find a carpenters and get that chip off your shoulder because you are coming over very bitter and twisted.


Yes James I am bitter, twisted? No. that is my opinion of that particular policeman and his little "helper", I do not feel that way about them all, most as I have said I am sure are hardworking decent members of society. would you feel any different had it happened to you?

I won't ever forgive him for putting me through 6 months of worry, no way I could afford to insure my car had I been found guilty.

Sorry if I come across bitter. But as said peoples view on police improves significantly when you have to call on them, it also goes down by the same factor when you are done an injustice.


----------



## Shug750S

brian1978 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be fair, maybe in Scotland having eggs in your car is unusual, especially duck eggs.
> 
> Not a major problem down in London, never had an issue with eggs or any other foodstuff in the car
> 
> :?:
> 
> 
> 
> Be fair? It's nothing to do with eggs, I take them home every week for myself, my gran and my mother. He charged me with no insurance and lied to try and uphold a stupid pointless charge, don't know why, I'd be out of a job if I couldn't drive I'd prob lose my home also. This man didn't know if I had zero points or 6, if I had 6 I'd have been banned. My life ment nothing to him, scumbag of a human being, don't know how he can sleep at night to be honest.
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, only joshing about putting food in the car, chill out.

Solicitors must be cheap up there, only a £400 bill, that's like 2 hrs...

Presume as case dropped you got costs back on appeal though?


----------



## brian1978

Shug750S said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be fair, maybe in Scotland having eggs in your car is unusual, especially duck eggs.
> 
> Not a major problem down in London, never had an issue with eggs or any other foodstuff in the car
> 
> :?:
> 
> 
> 
> Be fair? It's nothing to do with eggs, I take them home every week for myself, my gran and my mother. He charged me with no insurance and lied to try and uphold a stupid pointless charge, don't know why, I'd be out of a job if I couldn't drive I'd prob lose my home also. This man didn't know if I had zero points or 6, if I had 6 I'd have been banned. My life ment nothing to him, scumbag of a human being, don't know how he can sleep at night to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry mate, only joshing about putting food in the car, chill out.
> 
> Solicitors must be cheap up there, only a £400 bill, that's like 2 hrs...
> 
> Presume as case dropped you got costs back on appeal though?
Click to expand...

400 plus vat, so 480, was 150/hr so just over 3 hours, I got costs back took 5 months, I still lot out financially though.


----------



## John-H

They stopped initially because you were stopped in a bus stop, then they found your engine running unattended, then after you'd finished eating you came out and argued with them. You've redacted the initial charges off the document leaving only the bit about eggs and insurance - or have I misunderstood something? It sounds like you got away with it lucky - just from what I've read. Forgive me if I've misunderstood something but do you think if when you first come out and explained about the starting difficulty you'd said, 'sorry I'll move', you'd have had the difficulty you've explained?

It sounds like there was a good deal of emotion involved rather than discretion. Maybe it should be a lesson learnt rather than a call to arms?


----------



## jamman

John I'm glad it's not just me thinking all this. :wink:


----------



## brian1978

John-H said:


> They stopped initially because you were stopped in a bus stop, then they found your engine running unattended, then after you'd finished eating you came out and argued with them. You've redacted the initial charges off the document leaving only the bit about eggs and insurance - or have I misunderstood something? It sounds like you got away with it lucky - just from what I've read. Forgive me if I've misunderstood something but do you think if when you first come out and explained about the starting difficulty you'd said, 'sorry I'll move', you'd have had the difficulty you've explained?
> 
> It sounds like there was a good deal of emotion involved rather than discretion. Maybe it should be a lesson learnt rather than a call to arms?


With all due respect, no you you read wrong. I didn't go in to eat anything if you read what I have written I did say I went in to grab my breakfast, I was referring to the eggs, I have scrambled eggs most mornings before I go to work. This happened at 4.30 in the evening, after I just finished a long shift.

The first charge which I omitted I did because it had no relevance to this discussion, if you must know it was was for an expired MOT 100% my stupid fault, I totaly forgot the renewal date.

Anyway, when I first saw them at the car I did apologise profusely and offer to move it to a loading bay across the road. He then called me an idiot and lectured me about the "dangers" of leaving the car running in a bus bay. I pointed out that the police frequently do the same to buy food from the kebab next door on their break, This is when it got heated. He did the pnc check and started the whole "do you have business insurance to transport that stock"

Sorry john but this is not a lesson learned, well perhaps the mot was, but the insurance thing was a cop on an ego trip trying to show me "he was in charge" and arguing with him (which I have every right to do) will see me come off second best, he abused his powers as a policeman to achieve this.

Sometimes police seem to forget they are their to uphold the law, not make it up as they see fit.

Do not forget this, I was INNOCENT this is not my opinion, it is the opinion of the procurator fiscal.

I can only ask you to take me at my word but I was treated very very badly that day by someone who is sworn to protect us.

Oh James James James......... makes a thread in flame, where people "get things off their chest" then complains I have a chip on my shoulder for getting something off my chest 

And as to what you wrote earlier James, this is not personal I havent taken it that way, it's the flame room I hope it stays here from now on, I appreciate the help and advice regarding my car. Now if the bloody rain stops I can get the car back together.


----------



## Spandex

brian1978 said:


> Do not forget this, I was INNOCENT this is not my opinion, it is the opinion of the procurator fiscal.


Whilst I'm sure there are a minority of Police officers out there who will arrest people simply to teach them a lesson or because they're in a bad mood, the fact that you were innocent is neither here nor there, unless you are seriously suggesting the Police should only arrest people who are guilty.


----------



## brian1978

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not forget this, I was INNOCENT this is not my opinion, it is the opinion of the procurator fiscal.
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst I'm sure there are a minority of Police officers out there who will arrest people simply to teach them a lesson or because they're in a bad mood, the fact that you were innocent is neither here nor there, unless you are seriously suggesting the Police should only arrest people who are guilty.
Click to expand...

That's not the point I was making, you know that. Everyone the police have ever arrested are innocent, anyway while we are being pedantic I wasn't arrested either, I was cautioned and later charged, no arrests were ever made as i had not committed a criminal offence, only a road traffic offence. Ie parking illegally, the mot and insurance charge was made the following day when i handed in my producer.

The point I made is that the charge bought against me was wrong and driven by a weak policeman with a bad attitude, the PF appeared to agree.

The point I'm ultimately making is that I disagree with James, in that he started a thread about the police being saints, this they are not, they are a lot of corrupt ones, who will screw you over in a heartbeat. People have been sent to prison for life based on fabricated evidence by corrupt police. Why do you think they set up the ipcc?

Some , most are as I have said pillers of the community we would be lost without them, but after what happened to me I now have a distrust of them, can you blame me?


----------



## Spandex

brian1978 said:


> That's not the point I was making, you know that. Everyone the police have ever arrested are innocent, anyway while we are being pedantic I wasn't arrested either, I was cautioned and later charged, no arrests were ever made as i had not committed a criminal offence, only a road traffic offence. Ie parking illegally, the mot and insurance charge was made the following day when i handed in my producer.
> 
> The point I made is that the charge bought against me was wrong and driven by a weak policeman with a bad attitude, the PF appeared to agree.


I used the word 'arrested' because I was making a general point, rather than only talking about one specific case. The point still stands that your innocence isn't relevant. You keep on saying that it was thrown out and that you were innocent as though this is somehow evidence of Police harassment.

I'm not sure I agree that 'everyone the Police have ever arrested are innocent'. They've just not been found guilty by a court yet. Innocence and guilt are facts, regardless of whether you've been arrested, charged or found guilty in a court. While we're being pedantic, of course.


----------



## brian1978

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the point I was making, you know that. Everyone the police have ever arrested are innocent, anyway while we are being pedantic I wasn't arrested either, I was cautioned and later charged, no arrests were ever made as i had not committed a criminal offence, only a road traffic offence. Ie parking illegally, the mot and insurance charge was made the following day when i handed in my producer.
> 
> The point I made is that the charge bought against me was wrong and driven by a weak policeman with a bad attitude, the PF appeared to agree.
> 
> 
> 
> I used the word 'arrested' because I was making a general point, rather than only talking about one specific case. The point still stands that your innocence isn't relevant. You keep on saying that it was thrown out and that you were innocent as though this is somehow evidence of Police harassment.
> 
> I'm not sure I agree that 'everyone the Police have ever arrested are innocent'. They've just not been found guilty by a court yet. Innocence and guilt are facts, regardless of whether you've been arrested, charged or found guilty in a court. While we're being pedantic, of course.
Click to expand...

Everyone's innocent until proven guilty, our entire legal system if founded on this principle, that's all I ment.

Everyone on here is so quick to dismiss me and side with the police, I really hope you don't see the side of them that I did.

This policeman knew well fine I was not using my car for business purposes, I have a van I use Tuesday to Friday for that, as I have no stock to move on a Saturday I take the car as I normaly pick up my wife and dog from her mothers after work, I don't want the dog in a vehicle I use to transport food.

He knew well fine he was twisting the circumstances of the event to make it look like I was moving shop produce in a car, he tried to do me with no insurance for no real reason other than being twisted, he failed as I fought the charges. Many people couldn't afford this as you do not get legal aid fir this sort of thing, he didn't know I make decent money, for all he knew or cared I was a part time worker making minimum wage.


----------



## Spandex

One thing this all should show us is that our own personal experiences are nowhere near as meaningful as we'd probably all like to believe. There are something like 130,000 Police officers in the UK at this time. Counted over the course of our lives, this number is obviously much higher (I'm not going to look up recruitment rates to try to work it out). Yet, despite interacting with only a handful of them in their lifetimes, people think their personal experiences are significant enough to form an opinion.


----------



## roddy

did you consider proceeding with a palitive claim against the ofending officer or the chielf constable of the area.


----------



## brian1978

Spandex said:


> One thing this all should show us is that our own personal experiences are nowhere near as meaningful as we'd probably all like to believe. There are something like 130,000 Police officers in the UK at this time. Counted over the course of our lives, this number is obviously much higher (I'm not going to look up recruitment rates to try to work it out). Yet, despite interacting with only a handful of them in their lifetimes, people think their personal experiences are significant enough to form an opinion.


I totally agree, but you only have to get your fingers burned once to learn to be wary of fire. I'm not forming an objective opinion of every cop, I'm just saying I'm wary of them now, if I ever get pulled over or approached in future I'll be recording and filming what is said using my phone.


----------



## Spandex

brian1978 said:


> Everyone's innocent until proven guilty, our entire legal system if founded on this principle, that's all I ment.


No, everyone is _presumed_ innocent until proven guilty. It's an important word.


----------



## brian1978

roddy said:


> did you consider proceeding with a palitive claim against the ofending officer or the chielf constable of the area.


No m8, I was just glad it was over. I could have but I'd had enough of it.


----------



## brian1978

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone's innocent until proven guilty, our entire legal system if founded on this principle, that's all I ment.
> 
> 
> 
> No, everyone is _presumed_ innocent until proven guilty. It's an important word.
Click to expand...

Same thing. Point I made is people are not arrested as guilty, no matter how obvious it was that they did it, the police are not there to ascertain blame. Only to make recommendation to the crown prosecution service.

Let's not get all silly about this.


----------



## Spandex

brian1978 said:


> Same thing. Point I made is people are not arrested as guilty, no matter how obvious it was that they did it, the police are not there to ascertain blame. Only to make recommendation to the crown prosecution service.
> 
> Let's not get all silly about this.


Not the same thing at all (which is why it's worded like that in law in every country whose legal system follows those principles), and I don't think it's silly as it's an important point.

The Police are allowed to ascertain blame, and they're not required to presume innocence in the same way courts are. They couldn't do their job otherwise. If they think there's enough evidence that you were using your car contrary to your insurance policy then their job is to pass it on for prosecution. If they're wrong, it's the courts job to throw it out. Again, the fact that this is what happened isn't evidence (to me at least) that there was any harassment from the Police. He was being picky, sure, but he'd already found you had no MOT and were parked illegally, so I imagine it's standard practice in situations like that to look for other offences.


----------



## jamman

Often no MOT leads on to many other things so yeah Brian was guilty hang him high from the nearest tree :wink:


----------



## roddy

i believe there are new laws in progress which will allow, ( voluntary ) for police to carry a length of rope..


----------



## brian1978

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing. Point I made is people are not arrested as guilty, no matter how obvious it was that they did it, the police are not there to ascertain blame. Only to make recommendation to the crown prosecution service.
> 
> Let's not get all silly about this.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the same thing at all (which is why it's worded like that in law in every country whose legal system follows those principles), and I don't think it's silly as it's an important point.
> 
> The Police are allowed to ascertain blame, and they're not required to presume innocence in the same way courts are. They couldn't do their job otherwise. If they think there's enough evidence that you were using your car contrary to your insurance policy then their job is to pass it on for prosecution. If they're wrong, it's the courts job to throw it out. Again, the fact that this is what happened isn't evidence (to me at least) that there was any harassment from the Police. He was being picky, sure, but he'd already found you had no MOT and were parked illegally, so I imagine it's standard practice in situations like that to look for other offences.
Click to expand...

So it's ok for him to invent an offence where even the simplest minded could see their was none? I WAS insured to commute from work, it was clear that's all I was doing. Ironic thing is, as he did this and the mot was on the same charge both got dropped, so if he had not played judge dread I would have at least been punished for the mot. As it happens I got done with neither.

It's people like you that side with corrupt cops, prob 1/2 the reason some of them get away with the things they do.

You simply don't have a clue what happened, you were not there, I was. You see what happened yet still automatically side with the police. Typical sheep!

I'm getting annoyed now, so that's the last I'm going to speak of this on the forum, think what you like you wernt the one that was screwed over.


----------



## Spandex

It's my fault too now? I'm starting to see a pattern..


----------



## brian1978

Spandex said:


> It's my fault too now? I'm starting to see a pattern..


Perhaps one day you will be on the receiving end of it and change your tune, I have a feeling you are disagreeing with me for the sake of disagreeing.

So let's agree to disagree and get on with it. 

Later o/


----------



## rustyintegrale

brian1978 said:


> So it's ok for him to invent an offence where even the simplest minded could see their was none? I WAS insured to commute from work, it was clear that's all I was doing. Ironic thing is, as he did this and the mot was on the same charge both got dropped, so if he had not played judge dread I would have at least been punished for the mot. As it happens I got done with neither.


Hi Brian, I'm not going to take any sides here because I do sympathise with the circumstances surrounding your plight. However I think you were lucky to get off to be honest.

You say you had no MOT but claim to have had insurance. But with no MOT the insurance is worthless isn't it?

I know it's easy to 'forget' about MOTs (done it myself) and drive thinking 'nothing will happen' (done it myself) but you did rather draw attention to yourself mate, sorry. If you're gonna bend the rules then best to do it discretely. :wink:


----------



## brian1978

rustyintegrale said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's ok for him to invent an offence where even the simplest minded could see their was none? I WAS insured to commute from work, it was clear that's all I was doing. Ironic thing is, as he did this and the mot was on the same charge both got dropped, so if he had not played judge dread I would have at least been punished for the mot. As it happens I got done with neither.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Brian, I'm not going to take any sides here because I do sympathise with the circumstances surrounding your plight. However I think you were lucky to get off to be honest.
> 
> You say you had no MOT but claim to have had insurance. But with no MOT the insurance is worthless isn't it?
> 
> I know it's easy to 'forget' about MOTs (done it myself) and drive thinking 'nothing will happen' (done it myself) but you did rather draw attention to yourself mate, sorry. If you're gonna bend the rules then best to do it discretely. :wink:
Click to expand...

Yes this is true. It was 8 days overdue. I'm more carefully about it now. I don't know why they changed the vosa certs, the little reminder sticker for the window was handy. As was no advisories slip when selling on :wink:

What also worries me with the new certificates is that they are simply a printed slip on cartridge paper, so so easy to forge. The older ones I trusted more when buying a car, the new ones? A child could forge.


----------



## roddy

you can forge them mate but no point,, in fact you dont even have to carry one,, it is all on computer so no point in forging them,, just doubling your trouble [smiley=bomb.gif] ( when i say " you " i dont mean you  )


----------



## brian1978

roddy said:


> you can forge them mate but no point,, in fact you dont even have to carry one,, it is all on computer so no point in forging them,, just doubling your trouble [smiley=bomb.gif] ( when i say " you " i dont mean you  )


I don't mean to fool police, a pnc check will find you out in a second. I mean to sell the car, if a car just failed an mot an unscrupulous seller might forge an mot say 3 months and just hope the new seller doesn't get stopped, even if he does it's his word against theirs, he could just say he sold it with no mot.

It's open to abuse I think.


----------



## Dave v

brian1978 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can forge them mate but no point,, in fact you dont even have to carry one,, it is all on computer so no point in forging them,, just doubling your trouble [smiley=bomb.gif] ( when i say " you " i dont mean you  )
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean to fool police, a pnc check will find you out in a second. I mean to sell the car, if a car just failed an mot an unscrupulous seller might forge an mot say 3 months and just hope the new seller doesn't get stopped, even if he does it's his word against theirs, he could just say he sold it with no mot.
> 
> It's open to abuse I think.
Click to expand...

Anyone can check the MOT history with minimal information.

https://www.gov.uk/check-mot-history-vehicle

Sorry mate, I personally think you got off lightly.


----------



## A3DFU

brian1978 said:


> I mean to sell the car, if a car just failed an mot an unscrupulous seller might forge an mot say 3 months and just hope the new seller doesn't get stopped, even if he does it's his word against theirs, he could just say he sold it with no mot.
> 
> It's open to abuse I think.


Why am I not surprised you have an emotional problem with authority :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

brian1978 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brian1978, I don't understand. How can you be charged with "driving without insurance" when you had insurance covering the car for private use. Surely if you'd had an accident and broken the eggs your insurance company would have found it difficult to refuse cover outside of normal business hours on the strength of a dozen eggs being in your car? They might have refused to cover your eggs though.
> 
> 
> 
> They said I was "transporting shop stock without suitable third party cover" ie i was conducting business. Now if I had 200 eggs in the boot I could see his point, the procurator said their was no case to answer and chucked it out, I still had to pay a lawyer to write to them etc..... it was a pointless and stressful experience as in 15 years of driving I've not even had a speeding fine so the prospect of 6 points was a little worrying.
> 
> If I still have the PF report I can link it for you to read if you don't believe me, at EVERY stage of the process every policeman bar 1 who was supportive and helpful told me that their is "no defence for driving without insurance" basically said you are screwed.
> 
> It was a blatant attempt to charge me for something I didn't d, and yes it's left a rather bitter taste in my mouth regarding them. I know they do a job I know we need them, but harassing an innocent shopkeeper isn't the way to go about it.
> 
> The reason I think he took this approach was I had left the car running as I had just jump started it. I parked in the bus stop and ran into grab by breakfast, I came out to him giving me a ticket for parking illegally. Fair nuff. He then started lecturing me in a condescending fashion about leaving a vehicle unattended, it was 15 feet from the shop, I told him it's my choice my risk and to mind his business and do one. Yea I shouldn't but he was being rude. He then did the pnc check on the car and started the whole you are doing business with no adequate 3rd party cover etc......
Click to expand...

Ah ok so let me get it straight.......you are having breakkie, car is parked in a bus stop and left running.......so unlocked i guess and you have eggs taken from your shop within it? Does your accountant know you are defrauding the tax man by taking stock home lol.....and to boot, a police officer questions you about it and you get stroppy!!!! Rofl u nugget


----------



## roddy

out of interest brian, since you come from Ayr area,, do you happen to know if this was the same two bright sparks who charged the man with dangerous driving for blowing his nose while sitting in a que of traffic a couple of years back... sound a bit similar. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## brian1978

Gazzer said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brian1978, I don't understand. How can you be charged with "driving without insurance" when you had insurance covering the car for private use. Surely if you'd had an accident and broken the eggs your insurance company would have found it difficult to refuse cover outside of normal business hours on the strength of a dozen eggs being in your car? They might have refused to cover your eggs though.
> 
> 
> 
> They said I was "transporting shop stock without suitable third party cover" ie i was conducting business. Now if I had 200 eggs in the boot I could see his point, the procurator said their was no case to answer and chucked it out, I still had to pay a lawyer to write to them etc..... it was a pointless and stressful experience as in 15 years of driving I've not even had a speeding fine so the prospect of 6 points was a little worrying.
> 
> If I still have the PF report I can link it for you to read if you don't believe me, at EVERY stage of the process every policeman bar 1 who was supportive and helpful told me that their is "no defence for driving without insurance" basically said you are screwed.
> 
> It was a blatant attempt to charge me for something I didn't d, and yes it's left a rather bitter taste in my mouth regarding them. I know they do a job I know we need them, but harassing an innocent shopkeeper isn't the way to go about it.
> 
> The reason I think he took this approach was I had left the car running as I had just jump started it. I parked in the bus stop and ran into grab by breakfast, I came out to him giving me a ticket for parking illegally. Fair nuff. He then started lecturing me in a condescending fashion about leaving a vehicle unattended, it was 15 feet from the shop, I told him it's my choice my risk and to mind his business and do one. Yea I shouldn't but he was being rude. He then did the pnc check on the car and started the whole you are doing business with no adequate 3rd party cover etc......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah ok so let me get it straight.......you are having breakkie, car is parked in a bus stop and left running.......so unlocked i guess and you have eggs taken from your shop within it? Does your accountant know you are defrauding the tax man by taking stock home lol.....and to boot, a police officer questions you about it and you get stroppy!!!! Rofl u nugget
Click to expand...

Nugget? So are you illiterate, ignorant or just plain thick, where did I say I was EATING breakfast, I said I popped in after I finished a shift to grab some eggs for my breakfast, I have a fish shop, what was I doing eating them raw?

When you pop to Tesco for some steak for dinner do you eat it in the isle? :lol:


----------



## jamman

brian1978 said:


> Nugget? So are you illiterate, ignorant or just plain thick


You really are doing yourself no favours :roll:


----------



## roddy

jamman said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nugget? So are you illiterate, ignorant or just plain thick
> 
> 
> 
> You really are doing yourself no favours :roll:
Click to expand...

trying to be my objective self,, i notice that all insundry are allowed to insult brian and distort and missrepresent his posts but if he replies in type then he is all that is wrong. why ?


----------



## brian1978

roddy said:


> out of interest brian, since you come from Ayr area,, do you happen to know if this was the same two bright sparks who charged the man with dangerous driving for blowing his nose while sitting in a que of traffic a couple of years back... sound a bit similar. [smiley=bomb.gif]


Some of them in Irvine are unbelievable, they hassle the delivery drivers in the area for using loading bays without a pass, the once gave a securicor van a parking ticket and book drivers regularly for driving over a spot in the road roundabout that's so tight you near have to do 2 maneuvers if you didn't want to touch it, meanwhile the heroin addict problem reaches epidemic proportions, so bad it's putting people off coming into the town and local businesses are starting to struggle. Most days I watch junkey scumbags fight and argue outside my shop, very rarely to the police do anything about it. When they do they never lift any of them, just move them along.

Most of the police here are overweight also, obese some of them, probably a lot to do with parking in the bus stop to nip in for chips and cheese from the kebab shop next to me on there breaks. :roll:

I'll take some photos next time they do it, show you lol.


----------



## jamman

Roddy no one has misrepresented his post at all you know what he meant , I know and he knows so give it up.

He does himself no favours with his posts the one above this being a prime example. :roll:


----------



## brian1978

jamman said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nugget? So are you illiterate, ignorant or just plain thick
> 
> 
> 
> You really are doing yourself no favours :roll:
Click to expand...

So it's ok for him to call me a nugget, but not ok for me to call him something back?

Bit double standard is it not James?

And people have twisted what I have said plenty of times, from me somehow sitting happy munching breakfast to me coming out all aggressive to the police. It's all bullshit you know it. But twist away.


----------



## jamman

If you don't see the difference between calling someone a "nugget" and "illiterate, ignorant or just plain thick" then you have some serious issues.


----------



## roddy

TBF brian,, if you were being a nugget then fair dooes to be called one,, but it is a bit rich to contort and falsify your post and then call you one !! :roll: 
( just trying to be impartial :lol: )


----------



## brian1978

jamman said:


> If you don't see the difference between calling someone a "nugget" and "illiterate, ignorant or just plain thick" then you have some serious issues.


I'm just fed up of people twisting my words deliberately to make me look foolish wrong and to blame m8. It's out of order and really unnecessary.

You wrote a post cannonizing the police, I gave an example from personal experience where they ain't saints and everyone's on me like flys on shit, why?

You wrote the police are.......

And when the answer isn't "wonderful" you get bent out of shape. If you ask an objective question be prepared to be given varying answers. And other posters should also accept varying opinions.


----------



## brian1978

And for the record, I didn't call him illiterate thick and ignorant, I ASKED him which one he was.

Perhaps when he reads back his twisted and falsified reply to my post he can answer me.


----------



## A3DFU

brian1978 said:


> I'm getting annoyed now, so that's the last I'm going to speak of this on the forum


Posted at 12:26pm today. Think it's now 21:00pm :roll:


----------



## brian1978

A3DFU said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting annoyed now, so that's the last I'm going to speak of this on the forum
> 
> 
> 
> Posted at 12:26pm today. Think it's now 21:00pm :roll:
Click to expand...

We are not discussing that issue anymore, so why did you post that, just jumping on the bandwagon?

Let's hate on Brian, why are we hating on Brian? Who cares let's just cause aggro.


----------



## jamman

Maybe she is reminding you that you forget half the "tripe" you post :wink:

No one "hates" grow up ffs.

I honestly believe you would argue with yourself in the mirror given half the chance.

That's me done here [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## brian1978

jamman said:
 

> Maybe she is reminding you that you forget half the "tripe" you post :wink:


Why don't you go start another post in the flame room then get annoyed when someone disagrees with you?


----------



## jamman

Or maybe not, that's me being ironic :roll:


----------



## Shug750S

This is one of the best posts ever, gone from OP asking people's views on cops to loads of people having digs at others.

Must admit, having read it again, the eggs are a smokescreen, cops seem to have started looking at car parked with engine running (or did I miss something?) and the issues went from there.

Let's all have a my dad's bigger than your dad chain soon....


----------



## brian1978

Shug750S said:


> This is one of the best posts ever, gone from OP asking people's views on cops to loads of people having digs at others.
> 
> Must admit, having read it again, the eggs are a smokescreen, cops seem to have started looking at car parked with engine running (or did I miss something?) and the issues went from there.
> 
> Let's all have a my dad's bigger than your dad chain soon....


"The eggs are a smokescreen", THEIR IS NO SPOON! :lol:

Epic!


----------



## roddy

brian1978 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the best posts ever, gone from OP asking people's views on cops to loads of people having digs at others.
> 
> Must admit, having read it again, the eggs are a smokescreen, cops seem to have started looking at car parked with engine running (or did I miss something?) and the issues went from there.
> 
> Let's all have a my dad's bigger than your dad chain soon....
> 
> 
> 
> "The eggs are a smokescreen", THERE IS NO SPOON! :lol:
> 
> Epic!
Click to expand...

no mirrors either [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## boost22

brian1978 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> out of interest brian, since you come from Ayr area,, do you happen to know if this was the same two bright sparks who charged the man with dangerous driving for blowing his nose while sitting in a que of traffic a couple of years back... sound a bit similar. [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them in Irvine are unbelievable, they hassle the delivery drivers in the area for using loading bays without a pass, the once gave a securicor van a parking ticket and book drivers regularly for driving over a spot in the road roundabout that's so tight you near have to do 2 maneuvers if you didn't want to touch it, meanwhile the heroin addict problem reaches epidemic proportions, so bad it's putting people off coming into the town and local businesses are starting to struggle. Most days I watch junkey scumbags fight and argue outside my shop, very rarely to the police do anything about it. When they do they never lift any of them, just move them along.
> 
> Most of the police here are overweight also, obese some of them, probably a lot to do with parking in the bus stop to nip in for chips and cheese from the kebab shop next to me on there breaks. :roll:
> 
> I'll take some photos next time they do it, show you lol.
Click to expand...

Over weight I hear you cry [smiley=bigcry.gif] maybe they need to pop into greggs for a quicky hehehe


----------



## boost22

roddy said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nugget? So are you illiterate, ignorant or just plain thick
> 
> 
> 
> You really are doing yourself no favours :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trying to be my objective self,, i notice that all insundry are allowed to insult brian and distort and missrepresent his posts but if he replies in type then he is all that is wrong. why ?
Click to expand...

Just send him to the local doner kebab shop bri :lol: sure he'll calm down soon enough :wink:


----------



## boost22

Chris Woods said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf is this thread about?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking
Click to expand...

It's about an idiot trying to prove a pointless point about the police who do an amazing job but sometimes when I watch these police cam action programs and the bike irider gets 3 points and a 60 quid on the spot fine for driving like a prat is horrific as if he killed soemone of was killed due to the way he rode his bike then wtf are the police here for? :-| 
They need to be tougher on motor cycle riders who constantly break the law and speed down country lanes over taking a vehicle which is already over taking another vehicle. pathetic I say


----------



## brian1978

boost22 said:


> Chris Woods said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf is this thread about?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's about an idiot trying to prove a pointless point about the police who do an amazing job but sometimes when I watch these police cam action programs and the bike irider gets 3 points and a 60 quid on the spot fine for driving like a prat is horrific as if he killed soemone of was killed due to the way he rode his bike then wtf are the police here for? :-|
> They need to be tougher on motor cycle riders who constantly break the law and speed down country lanes over taking a vehicle which is already over taking another vehicle. pathetic I say
Click to expand...

I've often wondered about bikers, I was going down the a77 last week, doing 50mph, they have these avg speed Hawkeye cameras, so you don't have a choice, I'm not a speed freek anyway but in my opinion 60 would have been fine for this particular stretch at 7pm on a Sunday. Well 2 bikers came past me doing what I recon was 130+ mph, having no number plates on the front the cameras are useless with bikes. While I'm forced to do 50mph. Welcome to the united kingdom China :roll: .

Anyway what I ask is bike owners, do they even know a speed limit exists as I never ever see them sticking anywhere near close to it. And on country roads they seem to have a total disregard for human life as they overtake cars into oncoming traffic by driving up the white line between 2 cartridges.

I drive up to the highlands quite regularly and some of the lunacy I see would beggar belief, and in the summer months when bikes are everywhere you see closed roads and diversions, a sure and tragic sign that someone's been killed.


----------



## boost22

It's outrageous Brian, these people have no regard for other road users cutting in and out of traffic and they know how dangerous it is being on a bike doing silly speeds that can possibly cause death as I've seen some crazy police cam action stories where the rider WILL lose both legs and all for the sake of riding fast.

It's the families I feel sorry for as they have to bare the brunt of it.


----------



## roddy

What hipocritical santamonious shit !!! I wonder how much experience either of you have on riding a bike ,, oh and " boost " , if you stick within the speed limit all the time then WTF are you buying Brembo brakes for , standard brakes are well adequate ffor any legal speeds on any roads in uK !!! Wind in boys


----------



## boost22

roddy said:


> What hipocritical santamonious shit !!! I wonder how much experience either of you have on riding a bike ,, oh and " boost " , if you stick within the speed limit all the time then WTF are you buying Brembo brakes for , standard brakes are well adequate ffor any legal speeds on any roads in uK !!! Wind in boys


Roddy I presume you ride a bike :wink:

Look I've seen some horrific incidents with bike riders who have crashed into cars an are on life support machines due to stupidity not saying all riders are shit but the ones that take stupid risks am cause accidents


----------



## roddy

i would venture to say that until you have a good experience and knowledge of riding a proper bike then you can have no concept of what can and can not be done on one . and before any bright spark comes along with the usual " it is other people you got to watch out for ", then of course, any experienced rider knows that and that is what you are doing half the time..........( i rode bikes for years,, and still alive with both legs )


----------



## Pugwash69

I've had a few motorcycle accidents in my years. Nearly all caused by car drivers, but one time by snow. It's a bit unfair to paint all bikers with the reckless brush as you should well know from driving an Audi.

Mine were all low speed crashes and I wear the proper gear, so just bruises.

What was the thread about again?


----------



## brian1978

Pugwash69 said:


> I've had a few motorcycle accidents in my years. Nearly all caused by car drivers, but one time by snow. It's a bit unfair to paint all bikers with the reckless brush as you should well know from driving an Audi.
> 
> Mine were all low speed crashes and I wear the proper gear, so just bruises.
> 
> What was the thread about again?


It's off at a tangent it appears  .

And I honestly cannot remember the last time I saw a bike doing under the speed limit. Up here on the roads where I live it's like they don't have a speedo on them Sorry pug but that's my experience. :?


----------



## boost22

roddy said:


> i would venture to say that until you have a good experience and knowledge of riding a proper bike then you can have no concept of what can and can not be done on one . and before any bright spark comes along with the usual " it is other people you got to watch out for ", then of course, any experienced rider knows that and that is what you are doing half the time..........( i rode bikes for years,, and still alive with both legs )


Roddy it's no about the experience mate, it's about something called an "accident" and you know well that a 5years experiences or 30 years experienced rider can still cock up. That's why we call them accidents but saying that there's no née to ride at 120+ mile per hour on a flipping country lane where other yes other motorists are inexperienced and will pull out without looking like the idiots they are :?

Yes I'm getting Brembo brakes because the oem ones are shit Yes I said shit and we all know its true mate.



Pugwash69 said:


> I've had a few motorcycle accidents in my years. Nearly all caused by car drivers, but one time by snow. It's a bit unfair to paint all bikers with the reckless brush as you should well know from driving an Audi.
> 
> Mine were all low speed crashes and I wear the proper gear, so just bruises.
> 
> What was the thread about again?


You can drive an Audi and f****** micra and still have an accident so no ones painting anyone with the same brush but stating otherwise facts that a lot of bike riders are reckless and you all well know it :wink:



brian1978 said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a few motorcycle accidents in my years. Nearly all caused by car drivers, but one time by snow. It's a bit unfair to paint all bikers with the reckless brush as you should well know from driving an Audi.
> 
> Mine were all low speed crashes and I wear the proper gear, so just bruises.
> 
> What was the thread about again?
> 
> 
> 
> It's distressed  .
> 
> And I honestly cannot remember the last time I saw a bike doing under the speed limit. Sorry pug but that's my experience.
Click to expand...

They be safe riders my friend


----------



## roddy

it would appear that " shit " is a relative term then, as the TT OEM brakes will certainly be ample at speeds which are within the legal limits on all UK roads,,,i expect there are inexperienced bikers doing dangerous things on the road, and there are also inexperienced people who think that if even you are going over the limit then you too are being dangerous....perhaps the rider who is doing 100 + is being perfectly safe...... so lets not be too judgmental... :wink:


----------



## boost22

roddy said:


> it would appear that " shit " is a relative term then, as the TT OEM brakes will certainly be ample at speeds which are within the legal limits on all UK roads,,,i expect there are inexperienced bikers doing dangerous things on the road, and there are also inexperienced people who think that if even you are going over the limit then you too are being dangerous....perhaps the rider who is doing 100 + is being perfectly safe...... so lets not be too judgmental... :wink:


touchy touchy rodders chill out mate  wasn't being judgemental here, just stating facts about some riders and yes a lot of car drivers are very inexperienced too with them just cutting you up and ain't that a pain as I had a female driver and a male driver cut me up within the space of a minute when I was on the way back fron the dealers two weekends ago one from the right coming off a round about who very nearly crashed into my right hand side and the other from the left coming off another round about and he saw me in the right hand lane but didn't give a hoot and carried on [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] stupid stupids.


----------



## roddy

not touchy at all mate,, just comenting on an open forum to what i see , not as your " facts " , but more of your opinions,,, and considering your posts on and desire to fit the Brembos , hipocritical ones.. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

I'm all three thanks Brian, but how can the police do you for carrying stock if it was shopping? Story has changed again mee thinks. Nugget is a non nasty term tbh same as calling someone a wally. Deff Mr angry as a nickname for you lol


----------



## Skeee

roddy said:


> I would venture to say that until you have a good experience and knowledge of riding a proper bike then you can have no concept of what can and can not be done on one. .............................


 I would 'venture' to go further and say that you don't need to be an experienced rider or even a rider at all, to be able to respect the fact that they (motorcyclists) have a much more difficult, and less forgiving machine to manage and therefore are due that little more respect on the road!



boost22 said:


> Roddy *it's not about the experience* mate, it's about something called an "accident" and you know well that a 5years experiences or 30 years experienced* rider can still cock up*. That's why we call them accidents but saying that there's no need to ride at 120+ mile per hour on a flipping country lane where other yes other motorists are inexperienced and will pull out without looking like the idiots they are :? ............................


 But surely those riders doing those speeds have experience? As when they cock up they tend to do it only the once. Two good friends of mine cocked up (on motorbikes) and we buried them both! 



boost22 said:


> .................. Brembo brakes because the oem ones are shit Yes I said shit and we all know its true mate...................................


 Having driven cars much lighter and some even heavier than the TT Roadster the Pagid 766 (OEM) pads and OEM disks work very well together at normal (non-trackday) temperatures.


----------



## roddy

i wouldnt argue with any of that,, but to really comprehend the concept and comment with any authority then experience is needed,, like with everything.. :wink:


----------



## Dave v

How has 8 pages of "egg gate" bollox turned into a pop at bikers now?

Suggest you boys ride a bike, gain experience and then comment who the idiots on roads are.

Why don't some of you do us all a favour and put a sock in it.


----------



## brian1978

Gazzer said:


> I'm all three thanks Brian, but how can the police do you for carrying stock if it was shopping? Story has changed again mee thinks. Nugget is a non nasty term tbh same as calling someone a wally. Deff Mr angry as a nickname for you lol


They done me because the guy was an asshole, read the charge sheet I posted it's all there, from being done for transporting "stock" to the pf chucking the case out the door for it being ridiculous. I'm not changing a story, in not lying if I was genuinly falling foul of the law by driving with out suitable insurance I would have been done for it, it's not a charge they just "let you off with" unless something was really wrong with it. But I think we are past that now.

But back to the bikers are all lunatics with a death wish debate


----------



## Spandex

brian1978 said:


> ... to the pf chucking the case out the door for it being ridiculous.


Did you redact the bit where the PF said exactly why the case was dropped?


----------



## Dave v

brian1978 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all three thanks Brian, but how can the police do you for carrying stock if it was shopping? Story has changed again mee thinks. Nugget is a non nasty term tbh same as calling someone a wally. Deff Mr angry as a nickname for you lol
> 
> 
> 
> They done me because the guy was an asshole, read the charge sheet I posted it's all there, from being done for transporting "stock" to the pf chucking the case out the door for it being ridiculous. I'm not changing a story, in not lying if I was genuinly falling foul of the law by driving with out suitable insurance I would have been done for it, it's not a charge they just "let you off with" unless something was really wrong with it. But I think we are past that now.
> 
> But back to the bikers are all lunatics with a death wish debate
Click to expand...

Brian, sorry mate but you are obviously an idiot. I've read your posts, even tried to help but please shut the fuck up for once, you can't always have the last word.

A debate is about respecting each other opinions....... You have lost a lot of my respect In this/ drive a car without an mot, leave it running in a bus stop......... An then start on bikers, are you joking?

As for boost, but out


----------



## Skeee

roddy said:


> I wouldn't argue with any of that, but to really comprehend the concept and comment with any authority then experience is needed, like with everything. :wink:


 To give credence; have many thousands of miles experience on 0.500hp two wheels!


----------



## brian1978

Dave v said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all three thanks Brian, but how can the police do you for carrying stock if it was shopping? Story has changed again mee thinks. Nugget is a non nasty term tbh same as calling someone a wally. Deff Mr angry as a nickname for you lol
> 
> 
> 
> They done me because the guy was an asshole, read the charge sheet I posted it's all there, from being done for transporting "stock" to the pf chucking the case out the door for it being ridiculous. I'm not changing a story, in not lying if I was genuinly falling foul of the law by driving with out suitable insurance I would have been done for it, it's not a charge they just "let you off with" unless something was really wrong with it. But I think we are past that now.
> 
> But back to the bikers are all lunatics with a death wish debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brian, sorry mate but you are obviously an idiot. I've read your posts, even tried to help but please shut the fuck up for once, you can't always have the last word.
> 
> A debate is about respecting each other opinions....... You have lost a lot of my respect In this/ drive a car without an mot, leave it running in a bus stop......... An then start on bikers, are you joking?
> 
> As for boost, but out
Click to expand...

So a debate is about respecting each others opinions, but you are getting pretty nasty, telling me to "shut the fuck up" for having an opinion on how, in my opinion a LOT, but not all bikers drive, my mistake about an 8 day past mot is neither here nor there, I'm sure I'm not the first to forget an MOT renewal date, I'm hardly an "idiot" for that.
And why should boost "but out" is he somehow below the rest of us, including you! in joining a debate? 
I'm not asking or never have asked for your respect, it's entirely up yo you to give it. I have obviously hit a nerve with you with the biker comment, but remember it's my opinion not a statement of fact don't stress over it.
Btw, my last comment about bikers bring lunatics with a death wish was utterly sarcastic and not ment in the least way as a serious comment, don't take offence to it.

Tl:dr chill out m8.


----------



## brian1978

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... to the pf chucking the case out the door for it being ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you redact the bit where the PF said exactly why the case was dropped?
Click to expand...

They said "no case to answer" i.e. the charge is bollocks.


----------



## roddy

Skeee said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't argue with any of that, but to really comprehend the concept and comment with any authority then experience is needed, like with everything. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> To give credence; have many thousands of miles experience on 0.500hp two wheels!
Click to expand...

all credit due mate,, but i doubt with your .5 hp ( av is .75 ) you will have much experience of 100 + mph


----------



## roddy

brian1978 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... to the pf chucking the case out the door for it being ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you redact the bit where the PF said exactly why the case was dropped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They said "no case to answer" i.e. the charge is bollocks.
Click to expand...

ok Spandy,, fallen at another fence there,, so what else have you got to try to bring this guy down


----------



## boost22

roddy said:


> not touchy at all mate,, just comenting on an open forum to what i see , not as your " facts " , but more of your opinions,,, and considering your posts on and desire to fit the Brembos , hipocritical ones.. :wink:


How so when I just want better brakes for stopping a heavy car with a couple more horses


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you redact the bit where the PF said exactly why the case was dropped?
> 
> 
> 
> They said "no case to answer" i.e. the charge is bollocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok Spandy,, fallen at another fence there,, so what else have you got to try to bring this guy down
Click to expand...

If you have nothing useful to add, why add this drivel? It's just verbal diarrhoea... Read things before you reply, and if you don't understand, either ask, or keep quiet.

"No case to answer" is just a way of saying the case is being dropped. It's not an explanation as to why, or a comment on the police officers behaviour. So, the answer to my question is "no, they didn't say why the case was dropped", correct?


----------



## boost22

Skeee said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would venture to say that until you have a good experience and knowledge of riding a proper bike then you can have no concept of what can and can not be done on one. .............................
> 
> 
> 
> I would 'venture' to go further and say that you don't need to be an experienced rider or even a rider at all, to be able to respect the fact that they (motorcyclists) have a much more difficult, and less forgiving machine to manage and therefore are due that little more respect on the road!
> 
> 
> 
> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roddy *it's not about the experience* mate, it's about something called an "accident" and you know well that a 5years experiences or 30 years experienced* rider can still cock up*. That's why we call them accidents but saying that there's no need to ride at 120+ mile per hour on a flipping country lane where other yes other motorists are inexperienced and will pull out without looking like the idiots they are :? ............................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But surely those riders doing those speeds have experience? As when they cock up they tend to do it only the once. Two good friends of mine cocked up (on motorbikes) and we buried them both!
> 
> Sorry to learn of your friends but what I'm trying to say is what the police on scene have said also, even the most experienced rider can cock up mind my french.
> 
> If they were that experienced then why crash and lose two legs
> 
> 
> 
> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .................. Brembo brakes because the oem ones are shit Yes I said shit and we all know its true mate...................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having driven cars much lighter and some even heavier than the TT Roadster the Pagid 766 (OEM) pads and OEM disks work very well together at normal (non-trackday) temperatures.
Click to expand...

When we have these out bursts of adrenaline and the foot goes down a touch extra and the brake pedal is then forced to the floor a couple of times, there are no brakes after that so something isn't right and the bloke with the honda civic type r has six pots and says he's brakes are awesome stoppers which I've personally seen, would like but can't afford so going for the next best thing for me I hope.


----------



## roddy

boost22 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> not touchy at all mate,, just comenting on an open forum to what i see , not as your " facts " , but more of your opinions,,, and considering your posts on and desire to fit the Brembos , hipocritical ones.. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> How so when I just want better brakes for stopping a heavy car with a couple more horses
Click to expand...

i have already explained,, twice,, not doing it again,, just one word, " inference "..


----------



## boost22

Dave v said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all three thanks Brian, but how can the police do you for carrying stock if it was shopping? Story has changed again mee thinks. Nugget is a non nasty term tbh same as calling someone a wally. Deff Mr angry as a nickname for you lol
> 
> 
> 
> They done me because the guy was an asshole, read the charge sheet I posted it's all there, from being done for transporting "stock" to the pf chucking the case out the door for it being ridiculous. I'm not changing a story, in not lying if I was genuinly falling foul of the law by driving with out suitable insurance I would have been done for it, it's not a charge they just "let you off with" unless something was really wrong with it. But I think we are past that now.
> 
> But back to the bikers are all lunatics with a death wish debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brian, sorry mate but you are obviously an idiot. I've read your posts, even tried to help but please shut the fuck up for once, you can't always have the last word.
> 
> A debate is about respecting each other opinions....... You have lost a lot of my respect In this/ drive a car without an mot, leave it running in a bus stop......... An then start on bikers, are you joking?
> 
> As for boost, but out
Click to expand...

I'm just being honest as I watch a lot of police carema action and forgot the other one but yeah same thing dangerous drivers motorists etc


----------



## roddy

i dont have to add any facts Spandy the OP is adding all the facts , but i cant understand why people like you are adding lots, mostly trying to twist the facts as posted by OP and adding all sorts of other scinarios despite you being put in your place time after time you still come up with another straw to cling to, tbh, i cant understand why brian bothers because despite clarifying time after time he is being ignored and insulted but if he replies in kind he is further insulted and missrepresented,, nothing new on here tbh. ( awaiting the " paranoid jibes now :roll: )


----------



## brian1978

spandex, What exactly is your problem with me?

No insurance charges are normaly a near 100% conviction, ie there is NO excuse for driving with no insurance, i 100% agree with this, you normaly have zero defence in a word you are screwed. 
But the pf dropped my case at the first instance it was challenged, i.e. when my lawyer presented my side of the argument, now either I have the bastard child of rumpole of the Bailey and Mrs marple defending me, or the pf thought something was very wrong with the charge and decided not to pursue a normaly stone wall conviction.

He didnt discuss in writing why, but he spoke with me about why they might drop it, my lawyer simply told me, as he expected once they knew the circumstances they would chuck it out.

Why is this so difficult for you to accept?


----------



## boost22

brian1978 said:


> spandex, What exactly is your problem with me?
> 
> No insurance charges are normaly a near 100% conviction, ie there is NO excuse for driving with no insurance, i 100% agree with this, you normaly have zero defence in a word you are screwed.
> But the pf dropped my case at the first instance it was challenged, i.e. when my lawyer presented my side of the argument, now either I have the bastard child of rumpole of the Bailey and Mrs marple defending me, or the pf thought something was very wrong with the charge and decided not to pursue a normaly stone wall conviction.
> 
> They never discuss the circumstances of the case with the client, my lawyer simply told me, as he expected once they knew the circumstances they would chuck it out.


Brian please spell "normally" correctly or the spell police may be at your door knock knock :wink: :wink:

someones getting hammered tonight :roll:


----------



## brian1978

boost22 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> spandex, What exactly is your problem with me?
> 
> No insurance charges are normaly a near 100% conviction, ie there is NO excuse for driving with no insurance, i 100% agree with this, you normaly have zero defence in a word you are screwed.
> But the pf dropped my case at the first instance it was challenged, i.e. when my lawyer presented my side of the argument, now either I have the bastard child of rumpole of the Bailey and Mrs marple defending me, or the pf thought something was very wrong with the charge and decided not to pursue a normaly stone wall conviction.
> 
> They never discuss the circumstances of the case with the client, my lawyer simply told me, as he expected once they knew the circumstances they would chuck it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Brian please spell "normally" correctly or the spell police may be at your door knock knock :wink: :wink:
> 
> someones getting hammered tonight :roll:
Click to expand...

It's the grammar police I would worry about. :mrgreen:


----------



## Spandex

I have no problem with you. I just don't agree with your interpretation of the information you've presented. All I'm trying to say is that there are many unknowns and you're filling in those blanks based on your bitterness towards the officer who cautioned you.

They wouldn't have dropped the case if they thought they'd get a conviction, so that's not in question. What I'm questioning is _why_ they thought they wouldn't get a conviction. If you're going to claim its because of this or that, I just think you should have something to back it up, hence asking if you'd deleted something from the document.


----------



## boost22

brian1978 said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> spandex, What exactly is your problem with me?
> 
> No insurance charges are normaly a near 100% conviction, ie there is NO excuse for driving with no insurance, i 100% agree with this, you normaly have zero defence in a word you are screwed.
> But the pf dropped my case at the first instance it was challenged, i.e. when my lawyer presented my side of the argument, now either I have the bastard child of rumpole of the Bailey and Mrs marple defending me, or the pf thought something was very wrong with the charge and decided not to pursue a normaly stone wall conviction.
> 
> They never discuss the circumstances of the case with the client, my lawyer simply told me, as he expected once they knew the circumstances they would chuck it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Brian please spell "normally" correctly or the spell police may be at your door knock knock :wink: :wink:
> 
> someones getting hammered tonight :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the grammar police I would worry about. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

That's it mate sorry the grammer twirp :lol:


----------



## roddy

Spandex said:


> I have no problem with you. I just don't agree with your interpretation of the information you've presented. All I'm trying to say is that there are many unknowns and you're filling in those blanks based on your bitterness towards the officer who cautioned you.
> 
> They wouldn't have dropped the case if they thought they'd get a conviction, so that's not in question. What I'm questioning is _why_ they thought they wouldn't get a conviction. If you're going to claim its because of this or that, I just think you should have something to back it up, hence asking if you'd deleted something from the document.


Spandy, perhaps it is you who does not understand and should try to find out instead of trying to be rude,, since you obviously dont then i shall explain for you,, " no case to answere " means that the prosecution has failed to convince the judge, or proc fisc, that an offence has been commited and no further action is required, self expanitary, quite easy i would have thot,,so over to you for more of your pathetic jibes..


----------



## Spandex

boost22 said:


> That's it mate sorry the grammer twirp :lol:


It's "twerp" actually. Some punctuation wouldn't go amiss either.

I think I've just found a new hobby. See you soon Boost.


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> Spandy, perhaps it is you who does not understand and should try to find out instead of trying to be rude,, since you obviously dont then i shall explain for you,, " no case to answere " means that the prosecution has failed to convince the judge, or proc fisc, that an offence has been commited and no further action is required, self expanitary, quite easy i would have thot,,so over to you for more of your pathetic jibes..


Yes, I think that's what I just said. It's not exactly what Brian said though, which is why I asked him.


----------



## boost22

Spandex said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's it mate sorry the grammer twirp :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> It's "twerp" actually. Some punctuation wouldn't go amiss either.
> 
> I think I've just found a new hobby. See you soon Boost.
Click to expand...

Twirp twerp who cares means the same thing 

Dont take too long okay


----------



## brian1978

Spandex said:


> I have no problem with you. I just don't agree with your interpretation of the information you've presented. All I'm trying to say is that there are many unknowns and you're filling in those blanks based on your bitterness towards the officer who cautioned you.
> 
> They wouldn't have dropped the case if they thought they'd get a conviction, so that's not in question. What I'm questioning is _why_ they thought they wouldn't get a conviction. If you're going to claim its because of this or that, I just think you should have something to back it up, hence asking if you'd deleted something from the document.


All I deleted was the original charge for no mot, and my vehicle details number plates etc, and the names of people involved.

It clearly says I was transporting stock in the nature of my buisness ( eggs) the prat that charged me originaly had the amount of eggs written down, I asked him to write that down and stated it, but when the report was sent to the pf It just had eggs, no amount on it, this was him attempting to make out I was shifting boxes of eggs about in a car not insured for that purpose. When it was put to the pf that I only lived in Kilmarnock and I only had a few eggs in the car and had absolutely no reason to be moving stock to my home from a storage deposit at work. And also no place to keep more than a few dozen i.e. my fridge in my kitchen.

I have no real idea of why he did this but he was a rude obnoxious jobsworth from the outset, perhaps he just didn't want to admit error.

I have no idea why you still doubt me even after I have provided proof and every explanation otherwise and choose to side with a policeman who's case got laughed out the front door of the procurator fiscal and the first instance.

Perhaps you just don't like me, that I can take. Good for you.


----------



## Spandex

boost22 said:


> Twirp twerp who cares means the same thing
> 
> Dont take too long okay


This one is missing full stops, commas and an apostrophe. You also managed to miss out a whole word.

HTH.


----------



## boost22

brian1978 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with you. I just don't agree with your interpretation of the information you've presented. All I'm trying to say is that there are many unknowns and you're filling in those blanks based on your bitterness towards the officer who cautioned you.
> 
> They wouldn't have dropped the case if they thought they'd get a conviction, so that's not in question. What I'm questioning is _why_ they thought they wouldn't get a conviction. If you're going to claim its because of this or that, I just think you should have something to back it up, hence asking if you'd deleted something from the document.
> 
> 
> 
> All I deleted was the original charge for no mot, and my vehicle details number plates etc, and the names of people involved.
> 
> It clearly says I was transporting stock in the nature of my buisness ( eggs) the prat that charged me originaly had the amount of eggs written down, I asked him to write that down and stated it, but when the report was sent to the pf It just had eggs, no amount on it, this was him attempting to make out I was shifting boxes of eggs about in a car not insured for that purpose. When it was put to the pf that I only lived in Kilmarnock and I only had a few eggs in the car and had absolutely no reason to be moving stock to my home from a storage deposit at work.
> 
> I have no real idea of why he did this but he was a rude obnoxious jobsworth from the outset, perhaps he just didn't want to admit error.
> 
> I have no idea why you still doubt me even after I have provided proof and every explanation otherwise and choose to side with a policeman who's case got laughed out the front door of the procurator fiscal and the first instance.
> 
> Perhaps you just don't like me, that I can take. Good for you.
Click to expand...

Brian you get some officers that are total uhums and I think you should do him for wasting your time?.


----------



## boost22

Spandex said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twirp twerp who cares means the same thing
> 
> Dont take too long okay
> 
> 
> 
> This one is missing full stops, commas and an apostrophe. You also managed to miss out a whole word.
> 
> HTH.
Click to expand...

neva mind spandle its all in the know  .

,

,

W


----------



## brian1978

Spandex said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twirp twerp who cares means the same thing
> 
> Dont take too long okay
> 
> 
> 
> This one is missing full stops, commas and an apostrophe. You also managed to miss out a whole word.
> 
> HTH.
Click to expand...

Your getting desperate m8, laughing at spelling and grammar on "teh internetz" is the social equivalent of losing an argument in real life and resorting to laughing at someone's dodgy shoes :lol:

Anyway, I'm going to bed, up early for work tomorrow, nn


----------



## Spandex

boost22 said:


> Brian you get some officers that are total uhums and I think you should do him for wasting your time?.


You've used a question mark despite the sentence not being a question, and "uhums" is not a real word.

HTH.


----------



## boost22

brian1978 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twirp twerp who cares means the same thing
> 
> Dont take too long okay
> 
> 
> 
> This one is missing full stops, commas and an apostrophe. You also managed to miss out a whole word.
> 
> HTH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your getting desperate m8, laughing at spelling and grammar on "teh internetz" is the social equivalent of losing an argument in real life and resorting to laughing at someone's dodgy shoes :lol:
Click to expand...

He's started on me as he's lost all arguments with Brian and Roddy :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry Spandy ole bud, your just being pathetic as another member mentioned 

YOU LOSE! now go to bed and rest your head


----------



## Spandex

boost22 said:


> Sorry Spandy ole bud, your just being pathetic as another member mentioned
> 
> YOU LOSE! now go to bed and rest your head


You meant "you're", not "your" and you missed out all the full stops again.

HTH.


----------



## boost22

sweaty dreams pal. :lol: :lol: :lol:

NOT sweet  .


----------



## Spandex

boost22 said:


> sweaty dreams pal. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> NOT sweet  .


Yes! You've finally put some full stops in.


----------



## Dave v

So a debate is about respecting each others opinions, but you are getting pretty nasty, telling me to "shut the fuck up" for having an opinion on how, in my opinion a LOT, but not all bikers drive, my mistake about an 8 day past mot is neither here nor there, I'm sure I'm not the first to forget an MOT renewal date, I'm hardly an "idiot" for that.
And why should boost "but out" is he somehow below the rest of us, including you! in joining a debate? 
I'm not asking or never have asked for your respect, it's entirely up yo you to give it. I have obviously hit a nerve with you with the biker comment, but remember it's my opinion not a statement of fact don't stress over it.
Btw, my last comment about bikers bring lunatics with a death wish was utterly sarcastic and not ment in the least way as a serious comment, don't take offence to it.

Tl:dr chill out m8.[/quote]

Dude, you broke the law so how on earth are you in a position to critique any one else?

I once got short changed by a shop keeper. Obviously this means all shop keepers are crooks.

As for being nasty, not at all but if you decide to talk absolute bollox on a forum and then start having pops at people's professions or past times your bound to get it back.

Btw my wife rides a Ducati monster with my son on the back, she's obviously been filmed and featured on "chicks with dicks and kids go mad on bikes" so it must be true.

She did have an mot though!


----------



## Dave v

Brian, sorry mate but you are obviously an idiot. I've read your posts, even tried to help but please shut the fuck up for once, you can't always have the last word.

A debate is about respecting each other opinions....... You have lost a lot of my respect In this/ drive a car without an mot, leave it running in a bus stop......... An then start on bikers, are you joking?

As for boost, but out[/quote]

I'm just being honest as I watch a lot of police carema action and forgot the other one but yeah same thing dangerous drivers motorists etc [/quote]

Fair shout', but read the entire thread before passing judgement


----------



## brian1978

How selfish and irresponsible if had a child would never ever in a million years let anyone even his mother take him on the back of a motorbike, be it a Ducati monster or a moped, sorry maybe im biased as i know 2 people, 1 a family member who died in bike accidents, one a passanger. You can tell me to "shut the f up" and get all upset but they are dangerous, cars are just as dangerous but when a car hits another car with the child in the back the odds of it not dying are considerably higher, this isn't an opinion it's an obvious fact. 
And before your blood pressure goes up again I'm not having a pop at the driving abilities of your wife or other drivers, I'm having a pop at the dangers of riding a vehicle where your protection is a helmet and leather cloths, with a kid on it.

And I broke the law? the Pf thought otherwise . 
Maybe they didn't prosecute the mot because it was only a few days past. Its hardly crime of the century, so severe it negates my right to have opinions on a forum. Give me a break fella.

And are you telling me you have NEVER broken a law, never broke the speed limit even accidentally, never driven over the top of a spot in the road roundabout, never forgot your car tax was up accidentally by a day so, never listened or watched or played a pirate film CD game etc..... if you say yes honestly to that you are the first on earth m8.

And if by breaking a minor law means that we cannot give opinions this forum it. would be a very mute place, because I can bet 99% of people here have gone over a speed limit at one point and the other 1% is lying.


----------



## John-H

Brian, you of course have a right to an opinion as does everybody.

You've now clarified that "ran in to grab my breakfast", referred to picking up eggs for later and not actually eating your breakfast there and then whilst parked, so that's cleared up.

I think it fair to say that the police stopped because you were (1) parked in a bus stop, (2) had the engine running unattended. You then had a disagreement with the police which resulted in charges being made including (3) no MOT and (4) invalid insurance due to transporting a number of eggs allegedly as part of your business.

You later cleared up (4) by explaining that the eggs were not stock so your insurance was valid. Offences (1) (2) and (3) appear to be valid however so you appear to have been lucky to get away with not being prosecuted for these.

The police were only doing their job when they first stopped as I think you would agree and what happened after that was an escallation. Whether that was right or wrong and whose fault it was others can judge from the information that's been discussed at length here and I don't think there's a lot more anyone can say.

It's been an entertaining thread but it's seriously gone off topic now with what was supposed to have been a discussion about the police now turning into a discussion about bike riding and punctuation etc. So I think it's time to draw egg gate to a close before we all get our brains scrambled.


----------

